

Ask HN: What is your experience/review of Lift.do? It's backed by Twitter  - rblion

It&#x27;s back by Twitter founders and I haven&#x27;t seen&#x2F;heard much about it on HN. Wondering what the community thinks of the service and if it actually worked for them.
======
Irishsteve
I was under the impression that it had a large number of bots to try and
create a fake network effect.

The idea itself though si good and I like the service.

